# A very enjoyable recording



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Sony: Bernstein century series/Modern Masters - Lopatnikoff/Concertino for Orchestra, Dallapiccola/Tartiniana for Violin and Orchestra, Shapero/Symphony for Classical Orchestra - all with the Columbia SO/Bernstein


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

david johnson said:


> Sony: Bernstein century series/Modern Masters - Lopatnikoff/Concertino for Orchestra, Dallapiccola/Tartiniana for Violin and Orchestra, Shapero/Symphony for Classical Orchestra - all with the Columbia SO/Bernstein


Yes!! The Shapero is esp attractive.


----------

